

IPad usability fiasco (safari text size) - spot
http://www.everythingicafe.com/forum/ios/increase-font-size-in-safari-without-zooming-9511-2.html

======
dstein
The proper way to address this is to add code to your site (or fix safari) to
enable a text-zoom gesture. That way you'd have complete control.

~~~
hollerith
No, hoping that every site I want to read will have a way to increase text
size is not the proper way to address this.

